# Pictures of expen setups



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,
A friend of mine has a 4 month old bichon puppy. She is struggling with house training and called me for advice. I gave her some suggestions. She has not been using pads at all. He struggles to hold it if she leaves for longer than 2 hours. I suggested setting up an expen with a pad for when she is out longer periods of time. Do any of you have pictures of your expen setups? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16061&highlight=potty+training+system+pictures


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

this is the one i got. Its sold on line or at baby's R Us.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

I posted this on another thread....This is Odeo's pen...he loves it and so do we!! big enough to have a crate and pee pad food and toys in it. I covered the floor with big piece of Linoleum so that my floor won't be ruined in the long run.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Suzi said:


> this is the one i got. Its sold on line or at baby's R Us.


Looks like we both have the same one and my breeder was using the same...I got it on Amazon for $79


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Depending on the kitchen size/setup/flooring, that may work as well. I leave my boys in the kitchen (big, but not huge, and linoleum floors = easy cleanup) locked in with baby gates during the day. Toys, pee pads, food and water, crates, blankets, and each other .


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If it's a pup that is not already trained to potty on some particular surface, you need to start with the setup small, like 2x4, until you have 100% success with going in the right spot. Leave it like it works for at least 3 days before going up in size of pen. You are developing new habits.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

This is the set up in my new place. We both downsized, but she seems to be okay with the smaller setup.

Not sure why I can't turn the picture...sorry


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Odieo said:


> I posted this on another thread....This is Odeo's pen...he loves it and so do we!! big enough to have a crate and pee pad food and toys in it. I covered the floor with big piece of Linoleum so that my floor won't be ruined in the long run.


 You got a good deal because it has more panels mine has 6 and it looks like you have 8 . What I like about it is now I use it for door gates. And when I lived at my sisters we used it for her large opening to her living room.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you break it apart to use for gates to doors? I haven't tried that yet. I expand it and use it to block off living room sometimes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I am hoping this will help her!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my wooden pupperton Pen!!! I ordered this at Nationals last year. You can order the size you want , the type of wood, color, side you want the door to open, or no door at all, color of waterproof floor that snaps onto the pen itself, etc etc! I was the BEST investment we ever made!!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Word of advice,

You might not want to put the crate against the ex-pen fence unless there is a wall there.

Oreo was a smart little bugger and jumped onto his crate to get over the ex-pen.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

For the first 6 weeks, I used the 8 panel IRIS pen, in a long, narrow configuration. UGODOG at one end and her food, water and bed at the other end.


----------



## lakediva (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's Gussie's set up for the first week. Not sure we'll stick with this or go to a Ugodog system. The door to backyard is pretty convenient, but she needs alternative when I'm gone. We have the Iris fences, too. They're great...so flexible. I'm afraid though we'll be needing the taller ones eventually. Gussie's grandma is a pole vaulter & Gussie's showing all the signs.
Sorry about upside down picture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How do you keep her on the ceiling?:fear: (sorry, I couldn't resist!:laugh


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I know I'm not suppose to still pictures but I just had too. Now the puppy can be on the ground.
The crate in this picture is not in a safe place mine would have jumped on the roof and gotten out. As a matter of fact Maddie can climb out of any x pin she actually climbs strait up and out. I never invested in a top we just stopped using the system and blocked off an area in my kitchen nook. I used a very tall painting.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Odieo - thank you so much for posting your expen setup! The visual gave me the idea I was looking for ... I'll get some linoleum to put over hardwood and set it up just like yours. Thank you!


----------



## smiley65 (Dec 27, 2012)

this has worked for us


----------

